# Got my ZiwiPeak free samples today



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I got a larger bag but no mini bags of treats, etc... :-(


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Have you tried them yet?? I also got some from Wysong. Frankie and Ben love it!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

No I havent tried it yet, I will let you know when I do


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I put in for free samples and nada  How long after you contacted them did you get the samples?


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Im not sure how they decide what and how much they send to people. We got one bag of the cuisine and one can of their food, no treats. I know some people got more, some got less- and it doesnt seem to have anything to do with how many pets you have either (lol I made a point of mentioning our lab when I contacted them even though we do not have the budget for feeding a 75 lb dog ZP). I was excited with what we got, but I was really hoping for some of the hooves they sent to Val!

Kristi we got ours pretty fast, about a week after she replied to me. But, they first time I emailed them I didnt hear anything back so I sent her another one and apologized if she maybe got duplicate emails from me. She got back to me pretty quickly and said good thing I sent another because she never got the first one. Then I tried to reply to her email after we got our samples to say how much we liked it and to thank them and I got an error message that it didnt go through. So maybe send them another one b/c I think they must have some technical difficulties.


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

i agree Katy, i dont know how they must work out what they send to ppl as all of us have had different amounts!
I got a bag of zp treats and 2 small sample packs of zp food... others seem to have got lots!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Just you wait until yours try this! One of mine completely rejected a food that she ADORED once I was adding this as a "kibble topper" as they suggest! Mine are very quickly addicted to this!!

I also used my first bag just a treats. A sweet member here sent me a trial bag that she had. I also contacted the company with a question about mine with the sensitive tummy and they sent me a trial bag but nothing else. 

Those 2 trial bags were really enough for me to know that it was safe to buy a bigger bag.

I emailed last week to tell that the "kibble topper" idea was a clever sales tool because for mine they made it a "kibble replacement". 

I thanked them for my trial bag and asked before I bought which formula they would recommend for puppies or sensitive tummied ones. She basically answered that any were fine. Since mine started on Venison I decided not to rock the boat and bought a big bag of Venison. I am fortunate and can get this on the ground where I live. She emailed also that she would send me the Lamb trial bag just so I could try it and see if they did better or the same on it.

Last night the box came and I got 2 cans of Lamb and a Venison Trial bag. I never mentioned canned to her so not certain how I got those. I am taking some in to a co-worker who feeds something that got 2-3 stars on the ratings sites.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I want some freebies too!! :crybaby:
Did you get on their website to get them?


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

haha ive been cheeky and sent another e-mail! thought id try my luck at the other zp flavours!! we will see


----------



## angeldelight (Jan 31, 2010)

amyalina25 said:


> i agree Katy, i dont know how they must work out what they send to ppl as all of us have had different amounts!
> I got a bag of zp treats and 2 small sample packs of zp food... others seem to have got lots!


I'm in the UK and I just got 2 small sample bags of the dry food. Although I wrote to the Ziwipeak web site my samples actually came from Burn Pet Foods in the UK. I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and she would sell her soul for ZP food, absolutely loves it.

Sue


----------



## amyalina25 (Jan 10, 2011)

angeldelight said:


> I'm in the UK and I just got 2 small sample bags of the dry food. Although I wrote to the Ziwipeak web site my samples actually came from Burn Pet Foods in the UK. I have a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel and she would sell her soul for ZP food, absolutely loves it.
> 
> Sue


Yes mine came from burn pet food too! My girls love it! ive never seen Lola so excited when its dinner times!


----------

